# Fringe and NT's



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone else really dig this show? I can't get enough of it, I am sad that it's in it's final season.


----------



## rycbar (Aug 2, 2011)

I haven't watched the last two seasons as I haven't cable any longer and have to check them out at the library, but it is one of my favorites.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

I tried watching and hated it. I expected interesting cases (more modern x-files?) and it got... angsty instead. Stopped watching when they're more interested about feelings and pregnancy.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> I tried watching and hated it. I expected interesting cases (more modern x-files?) and it got... angsty instead. Stopped watching when they're more interested about feelings and pregnancy.



LOL! I can see your perspective. I don't know why it hooked me so. I guess I just like the idea of solving problems that don't seem to have any obvious answers. They seem to base at least some of it on science. What I always felt was missing from the X-Files was a stronger interplay between the main characters. Anna Torv is not hard one the eyes, either.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

I liked Fringe back when it was a "Case of the week" type show with a small focus on the large story arc. I had the same thing happen with X-files, when it was "the monster of the week" I loved it, when it became all about aliens and a large conspiracy I stopped watching.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> LOL! I can see your perspective. I don't know why it hooked me so. I guess I just like the idea of solving problems that don't seem to have any obvious answers. They seem to base at least some of it on science. What I always felt was missing from the X-Files was a stronger interplay between the main characters. Anna Torv is not hard one the eyes, either.


I think the disconnect between Mulder and Scully was intentional and served as a springboard for the show. We needed Mulder to be almost surreal, yet have a grounding (Scully). Both good actors as well. Fringe has better interplay but the plot-line seems to suffer because of it?



Scelerat said:


> I liked Fringe back when it was a "Case of the week" type show with a small focus on the large story arc. I had the same thing happen with X-files, when it was "the monster of the week" I loved it, when it became all about aliens and a large conspiracy I stopped watching.


Yeah I feel ya, I hardly watch the alien episodes. They seemed to lose their creative spark with them,


----------



## jendragon (Aug 28, 2012)

Love Fringe, especially Walter. Love, love, love Walter.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

I tried watching it, but I didn't stick with it. From the few episodes I've seen, I do enjoy it. Maybe I'll get back into it later.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I think I know at least part of why I got so hooked on this show: 



> "Na einai kalitero anthropo apo ton patera tou"


In Greek, it means: "Be a better man than your father."

My father shamed me because he walked out and left another man to raise me. 

I idolized the fantasy of a father I never had; and I used that to hurt the father who took on the thankless job of raising the ungrateful son of another. He more than deserved my loyalty and I could not give it to him. He's been married to my mother for 30 years, and I have never seen a more devoted husband. If I could live to be half the man he is, I will consider my life to have been worthy.


----------



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

I got bored with it, but my ISTJ dad is into it.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

I can't stand it. It's so pseudo science, and the made up crap drives me nuts.


----------



## SmilesforMiles (Jan 1, 2013)

I hate that show


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

The one where he trips out and goes into "Monty Python World" had me rolling on the floor!


----------



## mastermind23 (Jan 28, 2011)

I liked the show a lot, too bad it ended.


----------



## JamesDowns (Sep 26, 2012)

Its the only show that I actually watched on a schedule. I unfortunately only got a little bit into it. I need to continue. Netflix needs to pick it up so I ccan drown myself in it. The Twilight Zone was good but the second season really blows. I mean c'mon, a car that makes you tell the truth? I have problems with that.


----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

I watched all seasons of Fringe within a month.

What I don't get is people who hate shows like Fringe or The big bang theory, because it's either inaccurate or it doesn't make sense or it's based on stereotypes etc. Well, it's a tv show, not a documentary. I love watching fake inaccurate stories.


----------

